# Ebay is horrible....



## Karalee (Aug 26, 2005)

Because I buy too much stuff. I just purchased a yashica electro 35 GSN (What a mouthful) and some other accessories for $20 bucks. My collection is slooooooooooooooooowly growing :mrgreen:

Anyone with sample pics, by all means feel free to post or link me!


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2005)

Maybe this should be your new title:

_*"Congratulations! You won the item!"*_


----------



## usayit (Aug 26, 2005)

yeh...  ebay really is terrible on my wallet.  Ever since consumers have been moving to digital, there's been a lot of unloading of great oldish equipment.  So much.. so little $$$


----------



## Karalee (Aug 26, 2005)

I know, Im terrible  and excited :lmao: Im sure ebay just LOVES people like me.

See thats the thing though, everything is so cheap because no one wants it anymore! Poor beautiful cameras and camera stuffs


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> I know, Im terrible  and excited :lmao: Im sure ebay just LOVES people like me.
> 
> See thats the thing though, everything is so cheap because no one wants it anymore! Poor beautiful cameras and camera stuffs


 People are fickle. I believe the pendulum will eventually swing the other way, and what you're picking up now for pennies will someday be very valuable.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 26, 2005)

IM not compaining about the cheapo prices... I am still sharking around for that pentacon MF myself. AND Ebay is evil!! I spend almost as much time there as i do here. I'm addicted.


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 26, 2005)

(stands) I haven't bought any photographic equipment on Ebay in 14 days... the second day was the worst; by lunchtime I was sitting in the corner rocking back and forth and muttering "Place bid... place bid..." but I'm slowly beating the addiction; now I can sit actually at the PC and check my emails without simultaneously doubleclicking the shortcut to the Ebay 35mm SLR page. (sits back down, trying to hold back the tears, and waiting for sympathetic nods and pats on the back).


----------



## Karalee (Aug 26, 2005)

I commend you for your strength  I had to resist an urge to buy a yashica trl - it was $9.95 - NO BIDS on it and NO RESERVE - but I did it :wipes sweat from brow:

Ebays the devil man.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 27, 2005)

I haaaaaate e-bay. Look at what it made me buy the other day:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7541047841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 29, 2005)

It is the work of the devil....Ebay, i always find myself browsing the Digital SLR section waiting for the right oppertunity to strike! Im always watching for camera accessories as well. :???:


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 29, 2005)

eBay is a tool of the Devil!!  I always get into trouble going there.  I hate that you can type in what ever you may even _think_ about wanting and, POOF!! there it is...and for cheap!  I bought the daylab my last visit there.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 29, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> IM not compaining about the cheapo prices... I am still sharking around for that pentacon MF myself. AND Ebay is evil!! I spend almost as much time there as i do here. I'm addicted.


 
Give in!...  Give in!!... Give in!!!... :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Karalee (Aug 30, 2005)

I am SO smitten :sillysmi:. My yashica just arrived, it looks BRAND NEW! I really dont think anyones actually used it. Therees some minor wear on the leather case, but you take the whole thing out of the case and its just beautiful  - ok really showing my fondness for other peoples junk now. The yashinon 45mm 1.7 is in pristine condition.

Man I love new toys!


----------



## mygrain (Aug 30, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> I am SO smitten :sillysmi:. My yashica just arrived, it looks BRAND NEW! I really dont think anyones actually used it. Therees some minor wear on the leather case, but you take the whole thing out of the case and its just beautiful  - ok really showing my fondness for other peoples junk now. The yashinon 45mm 1.7 is in pristine condition.
> 
> Man I love new toys!



Sweet!! and so MINTy fresh!!


----------

